# Can weanling kids eat calf starter?



## PattySh (Jan 14, 2011)

Lots of breeders are saying they put kids on a coccidia preventative diet. The only feed  I am seeing in this area that has the additives is calf starter. Planning ahead as we have new babies coming end of Feb.We used goat sweet feed last year with the kids.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 14, 2011)

What about just treating them with DiMethox or another coccidia drug instead of giving them grain treated for coccidia?  

To answer your question, I believe goats in general can't eat calf or cow grain because the rations are way off.  Someone who knows better can affirm or correct me, but I recall reading that somewhere along the lines.

There are goat feeds out there that contain DiMethox, but the issue (I believe) is that there's not enough of the stuff to make the grain treatment worth while.

I'd suggest graining them as usual with goat feed and giving them doses of DiMethox directly.

How old are they?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 14, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> What about just treating them with DiMethox or another coccidia drug instead of giving them grain treated for coccidia?
> 
> To answer your question, I believe goats in general can't eat calf or cow grain because the rations are way off.  Someone who knows better can affirm or correct me, but I recall reading that somewhere along the lines.
> 
> ...


The feeds don't contain DiMethox, they contain Deccox, a coccistat intended for PREVENTION and yes, very worthwhile to feed full time.

If you can't find a medicated goat feed...you can purchase Deccox crumbles and mix it in yourself.

I would avoid a bovine formula.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 14, 2011)

I know in my area...they dont have a medicated sweet feed for goats.  I never see em.  But I dont feed sweet feed...becuase is not good for their teeth etc..and it dos'nt have any anomium chloride for UC prevention for bucks/wethers. I personally dont like sweet feed.  There is better feed out there for sure.  IMO    That are comparable in price.

I second or third...no calf feed for goats.  Just keep looking cuz I know in the least TSC carries medicated goat feed for certain!!  Blue Seal carries medicated goat feed.  Just gotta get on the phone to your feed stores.

Its out their for sure!!!  Good luck!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, helmstead - I forgot it's Deccox, not DiMethox - there's just too much out there!

I thought, though, that I've read that some people don't bother with the feed because the amount of the drug in the feed isn't enought to use as a prevenative.  Is that just a personal preferance then?

For example - my neighbor feeds the treated grain to the kids, but she only does so because that's what other breeders do.  Another breeder in another town doesn't because there's not enough of the medicine in order to make it worth the extra dollar or two the feed costs when you have to give the treatment (DiMethox) to kids anyway.

Do you still treat kids with the drug in addition to the treated feed?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 14, 2011)

The medicated feed has enough preventative in it _if you feed it according to directions_ (generally 3.5 lbs feed per 100 lbs of goat daily).  It's ONLY purpose is to keep soil loads down and keep intestinal numbers steady.

Yes, you still have to treat babies with Dimethox, but feeding medicated feed will GREATLY reduce the cocci outbreaks.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 14, 2011)

Something just occurred to me... I don't feed it as directed.  Most of my goats simply don't need that much grain.  Is feeding less medicated grain in this case the same thing as under-dosing a coccidiostat?   Could it possibly contribute to Deccox resistant cocci if I don't maintain the levels intended?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't been able to find ANYTHING on that one, Nicki...no idea!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Something just occurred to me... I don't feed it as directed.  Most of my goats simply don't need that much grain.  Is feeding less medicated grain in this case the same thing as under-dosing a coccidiostat?   Could it possibly contribute to Deccox resistant cocci if I don't maintain the levels intended?


What type of organism is cocci?  If it is a bacteria, almost certainly.  Or is it something else?  Viruses can develop resistance but not as quickly or easily.  Very little is known about Prions so I couldn't tell you.  

If it is some kind of insect, worm or something else multi-cellular, than probably not.  Multi-cellular organisms can develop resistance but it is much slower if at all since they cannot pass resistance between individuals like bacteria can.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a parasite...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the primary reason deworming as needed rather than routinely is being advocated?  Are you saying that the timeframe in which resistance develops means it won't be an issue for me personally or it's not likely that under-dosing would create resistance in parasites?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2011)

Parasites are one of the few multi-cellular organisms that can develop resistance quickly.  Quickly being a relative term here.

Most of the wormier resistance that has developed has done so over the last 30 years or so.  That is very slow as compared to bacteria.  In the last 50 years bacteria have become resistant to over 100 varieties of antibiotic. 

So, if your wormer works, yes it may be years or even decades before the parasites become resistant to it.  Using it as needed as opposed to on schedule *potentially* stretches this from years to decades.  The purpose of using only as needed is not to prevent resistance, just slow it down.  

So yes, resistance *may* not be a problem for you personally.  

Unfortunately, that still doesn't answer the question, will low dose use of medicated feed cause resistance?  My best guess is probably, maybe?

It really depends on the mechanism by which the medication works.


----------

